# Solved: Macbook Pro, cursor is moving and right clicking itself



## cardinalgill (May 24, 2011)

Out of nowhere, my Macbook Pro (OSX 10.6.7 2.26 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo) has started misbehaving on me. When I'm working, the cursor will start spontaneously moving to the left in a straight line, and randomly right clicking on things.

If I close the computer and open it back up, it sometimes stops for a little while, then will spontaneously start again. Any help would be truly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## RedWolfDeux (Oct 27, 2010)

If you are using a mouse, that could be the problem. Disconnect the mouse and then try it. Otherwise, if the battery is "swollen", it puts pressure on the touch pad and makes it do weird things. I just had my battery replaced at an Apple Store.

Good Luck!


----------



## cardinalgill (May 24, 2011)

Swollen battery?! Very interesting...hadn't thought of that. That seems most likely because when I use an external mouse (and deactivate the trackpad), that's when things work perfectly. Thanks!


----------



## RedWolfDeux (Oct 27, 2010)

If you'll remove the battery and run the MBP on the adaptor alone, that will cinch it. Glad you're getting somewhere. If your MBP is newer, you should be able to get a new battery as I did.


----------

